# Kayak anchor weight



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just got my first kayak and it came with a 1.5 lb anchor I was thinking about using a 5 lb weight instead bc i feel the 1.5 doesn't hold. just wondering what you guys use. Fish mostly Alum and Hoover


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jjju187,
I have an Old Town Saranac, that's 14'6" and I use a 10 lb. dumbell weight. It works great. Only on very windy days do I need more weight, but even then the dumbell will catch the weeds and hold eventually. My canoe has more weight (80 lb.s) to consider than would your kayak...and with 2 guys in it too. 

I don't fish on 20+ m.p.h. wind days. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## armour1265 (Sep 29, 2009)

5 lb. dumbell on an anchor trolley works very well.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I use a 1.5lb. folding claw anchor with a couple of feet of heavy chain attatched. It's heavier and the chain orients the claws, so it digs in better. It holds fine except when being towed by 16lb. cats--Tim................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I use two bricks. The kind with the three holes in them. Tie them end-to-end and they lie on the back top of the kayak real nice. Plenty of weight and they do catch the weeds nice like Bowhunter mentioned.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I use a 5# rubber coated dumbell on an anchor trolley.....got the dumbbell @ walmart for $4.50 last year...works great

Mike


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

A good buddy of mine uses an onion sack. And then just fill sit with rocks when he arrives.
Obviously, pretty easy to adjust your weight as needed.


----------



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses I am gonna try a few out and see what I like.


----------

